
Encryp-xit: Europe will go all in for crypto backdoors in June - doctorshady
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/03/30/ec_push_encryption_backdoors/
======
DarkKomunalec
"The EC's goal is to provide the police with a "swift and reliable" way to
discover what users of encrypted apps have been communicating with others."

Uhm, I'm sorry, why only users of encrypted apps? What about people in cars?
Isn't it about time police had a swift and reliable method to find out what
car passengers say to each other? Do we really want to let terrorists and
pedophiles use their cars as a safe haven, where they can say whatever they
want, and the good guys are powerless to find out?

I also heard almost all terrorists and child molesters talk to others in their
homes. There's many reports of terrorists getting together in someone's house
to plot and exchange information. I think it's about time we gave the good
guys the tools they need to find out what was said in a room. We wouldn't want
to leave pedophiles and terrorists any safe havens, would we?

And don't worry about abuse - any time a police officer requires access to the
recordings of microphones that will be mandatory in all cars and houses, a
judge will have to approve the request, so the risk of abuse is minimal! Only
privacy extremists would be against such common-sense precautions.

